# Wife Concealed Carry



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

My wife has intentions of getting her LTC soon and i'm looking for recommendations / opinions from others that might have experience in female concealed carry. My carry guns are a Glock 26 for pocket carry and a Glock 19 IWB at 4o'clock. I'm 200lbs and have no issue concealing, but my wife is much smaller framed and obviously dresses much differently.

Wife has a Glock 19 that is intended for her concealed carry, but if it doesn't work out then we may have to find something smaller. She doesn't like shooting the smaller guns due to the lack of good grip. She likes the new glock 48, but i dont think its different enough to make a difference without trying the 19 first. 

IWB like I carry prints very bad and is uncomfortable to her. She wants to try the bellyband / garments that incorporate a holster / pouch. I do not like these from a retention, re-holstering, and safety perspective. I would really prefer a molded kydex option. I also dont like the idea of off body carry like in a purse. She doesn't use a purse now anyhow. I'm kind of thinking that OWB with a loose cover garment would be most comfortable, but the idea of dressing around the gun is not something she is interested in at the moment. 

Have any of you found a solution for a compact - fullsize female carry?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

My wife uses a sticky holster tucked in her waistband. She carries a Walther PPS M2

https://stickyholsters.com/


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

Take her to a good gun store and let her try the Sig P365 with the 12 round mag


----------



## bwhntr31 (Sep 14, 2014)

S&W Airweight and a CC Purse. Super simple, no safeties, no slide, and she can shoot through the purse if she has to.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

THA said:


> Take her to a good gun store and let her try the Sig P365 with the 12 round mag


 Indeed, let her try it/them and make up her own mind what she likes. She has to carry it so she should make the call. Then you just need to open the wallet. Ha! Seriously, she'll probably be happier with something she picked out.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh i have opened the wallet to what guns she has wanted. If it were my call she would have a glock 43. 
First was the LC9. Too uncomfortable to shoot just like the LCP was that she had when i met her. 
Then it was the pk380 which worked great but she canâ€™t use it in USPSA
So then we got the Ruger American Compact but it was unreliable for her because of limp wristing after she started getting fatigued from long strings of fire.
Now the glock 19 happened because of how well she could shoot mine even though it wasnâ€™t the most comfortable. 

She likes the 19 just fine and it helps that all of the mags we have fit our AR9s as well but hiding that big a gun on her is the issue. Iâ€™m sure my wallet will be opened on holsters and carry gear until she figures it out or weâ€™ll be buying yet another pistol and start the process all over again. I really dont mind though, just trying to shorten the learning curve.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with the S&W snub nose, hammerless wheel gun. My wife carries the 340 Airlite, it is 357 mag but she only shoots 38 +P loads. No need to be able to jack the slide, clear a FTF or other "operational" issues. Just point and shoot. She shoots it very well also but typically practices with the 38 special light wadcutter loads.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like the Glock 43X or 48 would work from what you said. They are slimmer than the G19 and should be able to conceal easier. I was eyeing the 48, but I don't need need another small 9mm.

The Sig 365 is a nice gun and has a good grip with the 12 round mag. Mine works well.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

S&W 642 stainless 38 special (NOT the aluminum alloy frame).

The heavier frame tames the recoil more for small shooters. Lots of grips to choose from. My wife is 100 pound tiny person that dresses purdy smokin hot. She carries in her purse or car. Walks around and if she were to get nervous very calmly non alerting puts her hand in her purse and is comfy to shoot right thru the bag without ever taking it out. Same in the car if she gets nervous. No draw drills to hang up on her clothes or get used to drawing with the 15 different kinds of outfits she wears. Men where shirt and pants....thats it. Nothing ever different. All the same size and all the same length etc. Women wear alllll kinds of outfits and too many too remember how to clear her weapon cleanly.

Nothing to remember. No jams just keep pulling the trigger.

Speaking of trigger. From the factory it may be the very worst factory trigger ever made. Do a trigger job before she ever shoots it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup small frame revolve, S&W would be my choice.

TH


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

After we discussed it a lot, we determined that the best way for her to stay armed the majority of the time is off body carry in a CCW purse.

She's gonna stick with the G19 since she is confident with it and shoots it regularly. She has shot the snub nose revolvers before and does not care for the grips or long trigger pulls. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

RB II said:


> I agree with the S&W snub nose, hammerless wheel gun. My wife carries the 340 Airlite, it is 357 mag but she only shoots 38 +P loads. No need to be able to jack the slide, clear a FTF or other "operational" issues. Just point and shoot. She shoots it very well also but typically practices with the 38 special light wadcutter loads.


Auto's are tough on females unless they do lot of practice and shooting. Wheel gun is a good safe way. Just point and shoot.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I agree for the most part on wheel guns. The exception here though is we normally go to the range every other weekend and our practice regiment is ~250 rds per trip. Plus trigger time at competitions. we've been going through an average of 1500 rds of 9mm a month this year and that's partly why another gun or different caliber is hard to stomach. She's pretty proficient with auto's but she's never carried outside of a Blade-tech.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Understand preference but remember the time when you actually need a weapon are very stressful. Should be no thought process involved just a natural act or movement. Weapon malfunction is not good during those times. Jus sayin. But you are right there with her and you should have a good idea how things would go. Good luck.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

mlw85547 said:


> I agree for the most part on wheel guns. The exception here though is we normally go to the range every other weekend and our practice regiment is ~250 rds per trip. Plus trigger time at competitions. we've been going through an average of 1500 rds of 9mm a month this year and that's partly why another gun or different caliber is hard to stomach. She's pretty proficient with auto's but she's never carried outside of a Blade-tech.


See post by SGREM above. Good info about how women can manage a CCW without actually having to reveal it. Charlies point about the high stress of even thinking about having to pull can make anyone hesitate or cause a malfunction.

During your practices sessions does she go through "operating" the weapon, clearing malfunctions/FTF, etc? Racking slide? I would offer that if those are not part of her practice (Simply shooting at the target being the majority), all the more reason for a snub nose, hammerless revolver. She can obviously hit the target. Like almost every live fire hunting event, one almost never hears the report nor feels the recoil of the weapon being fired. Even really heavy rifle and shotgun loads are not felt/heard. Practice with the G19 and only shoot a few rounds with the revolver with very light loads.

My wife is a petite girly girl and is not a "gun person" per se but she shoots the 340 very well and it is in fact the lightest revolver around so the recoil is more than it could be with another similar pistol. She cannot/hasn't learned to rack the slide on a G19 although she shoots one VERY well.

Just my .02. Best wishes and only offer my comments in a spirit of those wishes.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Something like 80% of LEO involved shootings they are shot with their own weapon. These are highly trained, well practiced, situationally prepared LEOs that have their weapon wrestled away and taken from them to be used against them. Many women under the same circumstances are not mentally prepared to defend themselves in the same way and in the mechanics of drawing on a threat have a high risk of having their gun used against them. A womans purse is like her securety blanket and most are much more comfy not having to draw. The option and ability to shoot thru the bag is only present with a hammerless wheel gun. 

G19 is great to shoot at the range in her range time practice. The wheel gun is a defense weapon and doesnt need to be comfy as it is ok to be shot minimally. I wouldnt want to shoot at the range that much with my carry weapon either.... i shoot a nice 1911 at the range.... stay proficient with my xds carry weapon. Guess which one i dont enjoy carrying and guess which one i dont enjoy shooting.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Yup small frame revolve, S&W would be my choice.
> 
> TH


This- Ruger or S&W


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sig P238, My Wifes is the Texas Edition


----------



## etxranch (Sep 4, 2019)

Another vote for the wheel gun in purse.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Davidsel47 said:


> Sig P238, My Wifes is the Texas Edition


My wife has the same gun.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

After buying my wife a Glock 26 then a 42. I learned my lesson well. I bought her a hammerless wheel gun. I knew that was the right choice before I bought the 42. I had a salesmen at Collector give me the shoot through the purse scenario. When my wide did not like the 42. I gave in. I guess I thought I wanted the 42.

I have preached the purse scenario to a number of friends. They all thought that was a heck of an idea. One buddy bought his sister one and then bought his wife one.


----------



## LDBuckslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

I bought my wife a S&W 642 Airweight 38 SPL with the Crimson Trace Lazer grip. She loves it!


----------



## Go Frogs (Nov 19, 2014)

Bought my wife a S&W 340 PD - weighs nothing and isn't too bad with .38+P (I've tried full .357 in it and that is a beast). CT laser grips as well and you are all set. She loves it and it goes bang every time.


----------

